# - The World's Finest Piece of Architecture -



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

*Rules:*

1) This thread is a tribute to the great architecture of the world.
2) Only *ONE* choice of building is allowed to be posted per user, meaning that you should give your decision a bit of thought.
3) All posts should be reserved for your contribution to the thread, and not for discussion of the previously posted examples. This is a photo thread and not one for discussion or debate.
4) Up to 3 high quality photos can be posted per post to support your decision for the building you have chosen, so again make sure that you give some though to your selection of photo's.
5) The format of your post should be as follows:

*Name of building* - City or Town, Country 
eg. *Hôtel de Ville* - Paris, France


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

*Baha'i Temple* - Willmette, USA









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Willmette_how.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3918788475/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3646988065/


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, this is a tough one.
I have to say, the Pantheon in Rome.


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

[reserved]...


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

You can't make such a decision. There's no one finest piece of architecture. One cannot compare the airport of a megacity with the egyptian pyramids.


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

I just say about Turquoise Gemstone: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turquoise (This deposit, which is blue naturally, and turns green when heated due to dehyration, is restricted to a mine-riddled region in Neyshabur, the 2,012-metre (6,601 ft) mountain peak of Ali-mersai, which is tens of kilometers from Mashhad.)

*Goharshad Turquoise Mosque* - Mashhad, Iran


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

A night view to support my decision:


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

*Institute for Sound and Vision* - Hilversum, Netherlands




































sorry, i cannot count :cheers:


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

ufff, I had a really double feeling about that building. It is incredibly richly materialized, a lot of innovative details. But the big space has an agressive feeling to it and the materials feel a bit rococo - only accent, no backdrop.

Well, of course, that's from a critical perspective.

I like the villa VPRO on the same campus better


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)




----------



## Uaarkson (Feb 11, 2009)

Copying my post from SSP.



uaarkson said:


> *Chrysler Building* - New York City, USA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leebuk2005 (Jul 4, 2005)




----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

..


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

LOL @ everyone posting more than 3 pics. Proof that either no one reads, or that everyone's too fucking dumb.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Hed_Kandi said:


> *Baha'i Temple* - Willmette, USA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fancy sticking that in the "Great ceilings" thread?


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Hagia Sophia, Istanbul/Constantinople, Turkey.




























Pix from flickr, britannica


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Far more beautiful from the inside than the outside. Thanks...never knew about that. Always considered the Blue Mosque to be more beautiful - guess I was wrong.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Royal Exhibition Building* - Melbourne, Australia
*Why?* The eclectic design of the building is suggested to have been inspired by _multiple_ buildings from around the world. Such include the Florence Cathedral which inspired the dome of the Royal Exhibition Building, and the Rundbogenstil which was the inspiration for the main pavilions. Parisian architecture also had great influence on the building.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmtgc/4544550267/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmtgc/4415557008/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmtgc/4413625314/sizes/o/


----------



## Indictable (Sep 23, 2008)

Ramses said:


> *Institute for Sound and Vision* - Hilversum, Netherlands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shame the vision impaired people can't enjoy the splendid colours and architectural design..


----------



## Indictable (Sep 23, 2008)

Dimethyltryptamine, am I correct saying it's Australia's only world heritage listed building?


----------

